# Verizon Galaxy S4 - Vibrate when silent?



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys maybe I am missing something, but I only see the option to have vibration "On" at all times in the "Messaging" notification section.

I would rather the phone NOT vibrate unless it was set to vibrate. But if I uncheck that vibrate box in the "Messaging" notification section, then the phone won't vibrate when I receive a text message when the phone is set to vibrate.

Anyone know if there is a way to fix this?


----------



## jacobk (Jul 18, 2011)

having the same issue


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Another thing that's bugging me that's completed unrelated. I can't edit the images that are used for the app icons. I use Nova Launcher and I like to change the app icon images used for Phone, Contacts, Messaging, etc..but the changes won't stick with the GS4


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

igotgame said:


> Another thing that's bugging me that's completed unrelated. I can't edit the images that are used for the app icons. I use Nova Launcher and I like to change the app icon images used for Phone, Contacts, Messaging, etc..but the changes won't stick with the GS4


That is extremely odd, I have no issues on my usc variant. I am addicted to changing icons so I gave er a few good tests.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> That is extremely odd, I have no issues on my usc variant. I am addicted to changing icons so I gave er a few good tests.


Yea I don't get it. Just nothing happens using Nova Launcher or Desktop Visualizer to try and change the app icon.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I assume you're on a relatively new version of Nova right? I know they changed the icon changing interface, so I don't know if that could be it. Maybe try uninstalling updates and updating it in the play store. It's just weird that DV isn't working either.

Also, to address your OP, I never had an issue with the vibration. If I hit mute, it mutes everything.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> I assume you're on a relatively new version of Nova right? I know they changed the icon changing interface, so I don't know if that could be it. Maybe try uninstalling updates and updating it in the play store. It's just weird that DV isn't working either.
> 
> Also, to address your OP, I never had an issue with the vibration. If I hit mute, it mutes everything.


Well what I was saying is the only way to get notifications(texts) to vibrate is to set them to vibrate all the time. If you uncheck the vibrate under "notifications" in messaging settings, when you set the phone to vibrate text messages will not vibrate the phone.

Sent from my Verizon GS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

My bad man, it was early, and I am definitely guilty of some skimming. I will try to replicate this, because I usually just have mine on vibrate all the time.


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

igotgame said:


> Another thing that's bugging me that's completed unrelated. I can't edit the images that are used for the app icons. I use Nova Launcher and I like to change the app icon images used for Phone, Contacts, Messaging, etc..but the changes won't stick with the GS4


 I love quicklauncher as well, but I'm trying to get tired of this fording

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

